# Matt Chandler



## A.Joseph (Nov 30, 2020)

I stumbled across a few of Matt Chandler’s sermons and I was crushed... but in a good way. Then I find out he suffered a brain tumor in 09 and I was really humbled by this man, his heart, and his gifts. My wife, in particular, was also very taken by his preaching and practical applications.

“Matt Chandler from the Village Church in Dallas ...can flat out preach”









10 Things I’ve Seen: Intro & Background


Engage | Connect | Reach” /><meta name=




www.outwardopc.com


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 30, 2020)

Matt Chandler is not a preacher I would recommend. Dynamic? Yes. Doctrinally sound? No. The man is mired in some serious errors.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Dec 1, 2020)

If you listen to some of his latest sermons you will find he is heavily invested in CRT and the social justice gospel. He is the person that said if there was an 8 white guy and a 7 black guy applying for a job, he would hire the black guy instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 3


----------



## kodos (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes. Matt Chandler and The Village Church ought to be avoided like the plague. I have had friends over the years that have left for good reason. It is basically a cult of personality and has had the sort of scandals megachurches tend to be part of (including allegations of sexual abuse) and Matt Chandler is not sound. Even before CRT and his current trajectory - he was part of the YRR movement with Driscoll and others. There are far better men to listen to.

Reactions: Like 9 | Amen 2


----------



## A.Joseph (Dec 1, 2020)

ok, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2020)

kodos said:


> Matt Chandler and The Village Church ought to be avoided like the plague.


He's certainly not the worst Baptist preacher in the Metroplex. But one could do much better.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah, he's a good speaker. I'll concede that. Quite good, actually. But a Wokist.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Dec 3, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Yeah, he's a good speaker. I'll concede that. Quite good, actually. But a Wokist.


Which makes him doubly dangerous in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2020)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Yeah, he's a good speaker.


But not as good as Adolf Hitler. Now there was a great speaker. 

His (Chandler, not Hitler) biggest issue used to be some pentacostalist leanings. That's not the biggest issue these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## A.Joseph (Dec 4, 2020)

Where did he attend seminary?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Dec 4, 2020)

Staff Detail Page | The Village Church







www.thevillagechurch.net





Information is NOT on his church website. 

Then, in this article, it appears he went for a bit but he never finished:





Page Not Found | The Village Church







www.tvcresources.net

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 4, 2020)

A.Joseph said:


> Where did he attend seminary?


According to this interview, as of January 2019, Matt Chandler possessed no master's degree, which most likely means he did not go to seminary. Of course, he could have went to Bible college, or even attained a BDiv (very rare).

This seems to be a trend for the Acts 29 types. I'm not exactly sure how the process works, but they have a training and (I assume) vetting program. My first pastor in Illinois went through that whole process before he planted that church. Although they deny it, Acts 29 is a denomination, just one with, in my opinion, very poor ecclesiology.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2020)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Information is NOT on his church website.


Since he mentions his undergraduate but not seminary studies, my assumption would have been that he never went to seminary. 

In any event, there are a lot of guys (and gals, for that matter) with M.Div. degrees that are theologically worse than Chandler. And both the PCA and OPC have provisions for ordaining men who don't have M.Div. degrees (although the process in the OPC appears to be a bit more stringent.).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> According to this interview, as of January 2019, Matt Chandler possessed no master's degree, which most likely means he did not go to seminary. Of course, he could have went to Bible college, or even attained a BDiv (very rare).
> 
> This seems to be a trend for the Acts 29 types. I'm not exactly sure how the process works, but they have a training and (I assume) vetting program. My first pastor in Illinois went through that whole process before he planted that church. Although they deny it, Acts 29 is a denomination, just one with, in my opinion, very poor ecclesiology.


So poor that some Acts 29 churches are also a part of the PCA.

Like this one in your neck of the woods: https://Christ-community.com/beliefs

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 4, 2020)

Jake said:


> So poor that some Acts 29 churches are also a part of the PCA.
> 
> Like this one in your neck of the woods: https://Christ-community.com/beliefs


Yes, I knew of this church even when I lived in Chicago. Their pastor, Matt Adair, was giving preaching coaching to my pastor a that time. By that time, though, our church in Illinois had already pulled out of Acts 29. Even then I thought the idea of a Presbyterian Acts 29 church was...odd.


----------



## psycheives (Dec 6, 2020)

A.Joseph said:


> I stumbled across a few of Matt Chandler’s sermons and I was crushed... but in a good way. Then I find out he suffered a brain tumor in 09 and I was really humbled by this man, his heart, and his gifts. My wife, in particular, was also very taken by his preaching and practical applications.
> 
> “Matt Chandler from the Village Church in Dallas ...can flat out preach”
> 
> ...



I understand what you and your wife saw. For theological reasons, I never listened to him before. But I finally got around to listening to Matt Chandler for the first time last year and thought he sounded like a very skilled and charismatic motivational speaker with a touch of John Piper-esque high views of the awesomeness of God (Calvinistic bent). People leave sermons like that feeling warm, happy, positive and encouraged.

I thought to myself, "What's the catch? What's the draw? What is he doing that is so unique?" And I listened again and noticed a fair amount of his time was spent telling relatable human stories --- just like any motivational speaker. He told funny stories that made you feel like he was just a normal nice guy who messes up here and there - someone who could be your best friend. He has charisma. He spent much less time diving into God's word deeply in the three sermons I listened to than I expected. My experience is Piper dives in deep. Chandler seemed to gloss over the passage lightly. At least in one sermon, I don't think he came back to the passage until the sermon was about half over. Lots of fun relatable stories -- leaving you feeling warm, happy, positive and encouraged. There were so many perfect stories -- just like they teach you to tell in Toastmasters speech classes. And his voice, tone, pitch, excitement was just perfect to keep you following with interest. My experience made me think he sounded so much like a very talented and trained motivational speaker with a Calvinistic bend. These skills make his preaching much more attractive than a pastor who drones on in a monotone voice. (Was George Whitefield similarly skilled?)

And like the others warned, his theological distinctives are concerning. Being a relatable and charismatic speaker means he will be more convincing to many.

Adding: I do think some people feel they emotionally need a positive encouraging speaking like Chandler or Piper, especially when young Christians going through tough times like depression or loss. Perhaps women more than men. So I do encourage young Christians to listen to John Piper preach through the Gospel of John to give them a positive view and sense of the awesomeness of God. But I warn them up front of his theological issues and so they won't get "hooked on everything without discernment."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Edward (Dec 6, 2020)

psycheives said:


> These skills make his preaching much more attractive than a pastor who drones on in a monotone voice.


I question whether a pastor who drones on in a monotone voice is really called to a pulpit ministry.



psycheives said:


> ust like they teach you to tell in Toastmasters speech classes.



One time a couple of RUF pastors spoke at our church. One was good at public speaking. The other guy 'ERRRRed' and 'AHHHed' and 'UMMMed' as struggled through. I wonder how he passed homiletics (perhaps on the written aspects?), but in any event, the presbytery that ordained him should have required remedial attendance at Toastmasters.

As for Chandler, he is preaching in a market where Dispensationalism is the most common error among evangelicals. So at least he brings some balance on that scale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DecafCoffee (Dec 16, 2020)

I read on Wikipedia that he did not go to seminary. He thought he didn't need it, as he learned everything he needed back in bible school. Granted it's Wikipedia, but it's cited (though the link doesn't work).


----------



## De Jager (Dec 16, 2020)

There are probably 100s of reformed and presbyterian ministers that no one knows about that I would recommend before Matt Chandler, and that's not to knock him, I just think there are better options.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jonathco (Dec 17, 2020)

De Jager said:


> There are probably 100s of reformed and presbyterian ministers that no one knows about that I would recommend before Matt Chandler, and that's not to knock him, I just think there are better options.


Some of the greatest shepherds out there are in small rural churches, tending to the sheep the Lord has entrusted them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 17, 2020)

DecafCoffee said:


> I read on Wikipedia that he did not go to seminary. He thought he didn't need it, as he learned everything he needed back in bible school. Granted it's Wikipedia, but it's cited (though the link doesn't work).



Depends on the seminary. I learned 10x more Christology reading on my own than in the one week long (yes, you read that right) course at RTS. What seminary can do, besides teaching the language, is weed out those who don't belong. I was one such person.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jonathco (Dec 17, 2020)

DecafCoffee said:


> Granted it's Wikipedia, but it's cited (though the link doesn't work).


I am not sure that is all that reassuring...

Wikipedia - strike
Cited - swing
Broken link - miss!


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2020)

Jonathco said:


> I am not sure that is all that reassuring...
> 
> Wikipedia - strike
> Cited - swing
> Broken link - miss!


You can read the source here: https://web.archive.org/web/2013020...he-village-blog/thoughts-concerning-seminary/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

